# Tempe Beach Park/Tempe Town Lake



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Went over to Tempe the other day and took a few photos after work. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

I really like the night pics, the ones with water reflecting the lights.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Chris90 said:


> I really like the night pics, the ones with water reflecting the lights.


Thanks! Those are really the only ones I was actually pleased with but figured I would post the others as well.


----------



## JerseyNative (Jan 25, 2010)

Those are incredible......do you shoot for a living?


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

first of all, Chicagofan is a night owl, and he doesn't ever sleep. 


Nice job. :thumbup:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

JerseyNative said:


> Those are incredible......do you shoot for a living?


Thank you JerseyNative! It's just a hobby at this time. I would love to go pro but not exactly sure where to start plus my skills could still use a lot of help. 



Dave 330i said:


> first of all, Chicagofan is a night owl, and he doesn't ever sleep.
> 
> Nice job. :thumbup:


Haha, Dave. All of these shots were actually taken right around sundown and probably no later than 7:30pm.


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

So glad I came back to the photo section of the 'fest. Great job dude! I think I've found some new wallpaper images here. Keep shooting so that I can take them as my wallpapers. :thumbup:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

bkmk5 said:


> So glad I came back to the photo section of the 'fest. Great job dude! I think I've found some new wallpaper images here. Keep shooting so that I can take them as my wallpapers. :thumbup:


Thanks man! Glad you like them.


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

Awesome pics as usual...I'm jealous of your photographs!


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

incredible


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

thebmw said:


> Awesome pics as usual...I'm jealous of your photographs!





Missmodena310 said:


> incredible


Thank you for the comments! I appreciate it. :thumbup:


----------

